# Introducing a V puppy to an existing dog



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm excited to say in about 2 wks my little Mona will be coming home. We are all excited but a part of me is Freaking Out! You see we've always had 2 dogs (Skye, Weimy and Mia, Mastiff) but about a month ago my WeimySkye past away (9.5 years old) :'( Mia and Skye got along great! Skye was the older sister, the Pac leader and Mia was the follower. I feel Mia will be ok w/Mona but I guess it's natural to feel a bit concerned since Mia is 120 pounds and may get a bit jeaolous.

Any suggestions on how I should do the fist introduction??? All your help and suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Warmest Regards,
Veronica


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We have always introduced new pets/pups in a quiet, well supervised area like the kitchen. For the 1st couple of wks, we never leave new dogs, especially pups, alone or unsupervised with the senior resident canine. I do not have experience with Mastiffs, so I am hopeful someone else will have something more useful to add. Anyway, I responded to your post mainly to say I'm sorry for your Wiemar loss  9.5 is too young. New dogs can never replace those before, but I hope little Mona brings you as much joy. I hope you will post a picture of Mona & Mia together. Always a vision to see a little one next to a huge Mastiff  Best wishes!


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you Kelly!! I appreciate your kind words and your advise!! I will definitely try that out! I was also advised we should have the first meeting out of the house so the older dog doesn't act territorial. I will definitely keep an eye on them for a few weeks. I will let all of you know how the meeting goes.

Veronica


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, let us know. Let the excitement begin ;D! The other things we do with 2 or more dogs is 1) feed separately w/ their own bowls 2) we dont allow any of the dogs/pup to have a nap or otherwise claim any space in a crate not belonging to them. We have never had issues with toys (bully sticks excluded ) in our 14+ yrs in having more than 1 dog. We haven't tried a mtg away from home, but it sounds like a safe option. Anyway, best wishes


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm proud to say the introduction went well! 

I took Rod's and Kelly's advise and a some info I found on the internet...

This is what I did...

My husband took Mia/other dog for a long walk.... While I introduced Mona/9wk old Vizsla to her new home environment. Once Mia got back I placed Mona in the Crate. Mia was super curious and laid hersself by the crate. After about 20 minutes we opened the crate door. Mia was very gentle and little Mona was so excited to meet her big sister! Thank God!!

Thank you Rod and Kelly!! Appreciate your advice and help! I still monitor them with the toys and food! 

This is the website I was referring to:

http://www.wikihow.com/Introduce-a-New-Dog-to-Your-House-and-Other-Dogs

Also this is a video of Mona with Mia on there 4th day...

http://youtu.be/f-Z_lOpoy3A

Very happy with my little Mona! Great addition to our family! In the process of training her now - she is a bully..

Warm Rgds,
Veronica


----------

